# Stuck Oil Drain Plug



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

I can't seem to get the oil drain plug off my car. I am using a 19mm socket wrench on my MKIV VR6. I am turning it to left, but it seems stuck. I usually take it to a place to get oil changes. Any ideas on how to loosen it?


----------



## hollywoodman (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Stuck Oil Drain Plug (SuperMonkey)*

the places that does your oil changed stripped the drain plug. it would come out if you use a 19 on an air tool. if you do get it out it will need an insert but they are not the easyest thing to install or if that doesn't work an new oil pan/.


----------



## truancy143 (Nov 15, 2009)

Put some man-sized vise grips on it but just make sure you have a replacement plug. now would be a good time to get a magnetic drain plug.


----------

